# Adding Aero Bars



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi folks

Just wondering about aero bars. Thinking of adding them for extra hand positions as a road rider (not to try to convert my bike into a tri-bike). Some bars seem to fit standard handlebars (26.0). If we have an "oversize" bar, does this matter? Cause the "fat" part of the bar is only in the middle where the stem attaches. Does the aerobar fit to the sides of this "fat" part, where I assume the diameter falls to 26.0? Or do I have to find aerobars that specifically fit "oversized" handlebars? As well - there seems to be various shapes of this bars. I think tri bars seem to point straight out, whereas road aero bars bend upwards (some are shaped into a bit of a triangle). I'm assuming I'm looking at the ones that bend upwards right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

I know the Profile Design family of bars are compatible with both 26mm and 31.8mm. Take a look at their line up and see what you like. Also, you tend to see these things go on sale on craigslist every now and then as there are plenty of people who tried tri's and don't need them anymore from either not wanting to do them anymore or ended up buying a tri bike.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Bear in mind that adding "aero-bars" to a road bike and not changing _anything else_
about the fit is not really a good thing to do. The fact that you'll be leaning farther forward when you're on the aero-bars means one of 2 things:
1) You change your fit to work w/ the aero-bars and you're comfortable
2) You don't change your fit and your hip angle is too acute...meaning you're not comfortable and you can't make as much power. 

You don't want to add positions that you can't use comfortably.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll offer upfront that I'm not a fan of retrofitted aero bars. For the reasons stated (and more) I think they present the cyclist with compromises to fit, with little or no payback. The link below touches on some of these compromises, especially the third paragraph, beginning with "The question is...". Lots to consider...

3T takes the shorty bar forward - Slowtwitch.com


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

If you get aerobars, get the ones from Profile with the flip-up arm rests. Otherwise, you lose the top of the bar position.

And yes... you have to have 31.8 clamps for a 31.8 bar, since they attach right next to the stem.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Like everyone else is saying, it is not the best idea to slap on some aero bars on a road bike and change nothing else. If you buy a set of short bars or jammers then you can come close without changing anything else but it still might feel off. 

I have a set of Jammer bars that do not extend past the point of my hoods. When triathlon season rolls around I slap them on my bike but I also adjust my saddle height and also move it forward to steepen the seat angle. Once I get everything dialed in I don't touch anything until the end of the season when I know I am not going to ride in the aero bars most of the time. 

Also take into consideration of what type of terrain you are riding in. If you are going to climbing a lot just know the added weight to the bars does make the front end different. I seem to notice it more on the climbs than anywhere else.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. I was cycling back in the early 90s when Profile aerobars kinda entered the market and it was the thing to have at the time (although I didn't get any cause no $$ for them and I was a poor teenager).

I can get a near-new airstryke 2000 for $15. From the photo, it seems as though the arm rests flip up (can anyone confirm?). Although looking at my bike last night, I'm not exactly sure where/how the bars are going to fit cause it seems the brake cables use up the position where they are supposed to fit (i.e. the cables come out from where the tape is). Not sure if the aero bar can be put on in a way that "misses" the cables.

Anyways - you guys have given me a bit to think about (I read the article above). Although it would sometimes be nice to have a position for the hands right up the middle where an aero bar would fit. For $15 is it worth experimenting with or is aero really not a useful item?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

armstrong said:


> Thanks for everyone's feedback. I was cycling back in the early 90s when Profile aerobars kinda entered the market and it was the thing to have at the time (although I didn't get any cause no $$ for them and I was a poor teenager).
> 
> I can get a near-new airstryke 2000 for $15. From the photo, it seems as though the arm rests flip up (can anyone confirm?). Although looking at my bike last night, I'm not exactly sure where/how the bars are going to fit cause it seems the brake cables use up the position where they are supposed to fit (i.e. the cables come out from where the tape is). Not sure if the aero bar can be put on in a way that "misses" the cables.
> 
> Anyways - you guys have given me a bit to think about (I read the article above). Although it would sometimes be nice to have a position for the hands right up the middle where an aero bar would fit. For $15 is it worth experimenting with or is aero really not a useful item?


I've installed dozens of them. Yes, you can move the cables out of the way to install the aerobars.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

armstrong said:


> For $15 is it worth experimenting with or is aero really not a useful item?


If you read the article, you also read where retrofitting aero bars necessitates compromises to fit. IMO this isn't a question of cost. More, it comes down to little to no payback for those compromises to fit.

As far as adding a hand position, I don't see aero bars doing that. They offer a different _position_. Save for special use (tri's/ TT's), considering a drop bar bike has enough hand positions to suite the pro's. I think it'll do for us mere mortals as well.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I'll offer upfront that I'm not a fan of retrofitted aero bars. For the reasons stated (and more) I think they present the cyclist with compromises to fit, with little or no payback. The link below touches on some of these compromises, especially the third paragraph, beginning with "The question is...". Lots to consider...
> 
> 3T takes the shorty bar forward - Slowtwitch.com


Glad I came across this thread as I'm seriously considering getting aerobars for my road bike. I've got a Felt Z85, and want to try and get a bit more aero for when i'm on flats or smaller rolling hills and straightaways. also to lighten up on my back for longer rides. I use my bike for tris primarily but also riding with friends, groups, and am planning on a century next summer. if I had the money, i'd buy a tri bike, but that's not in the cards for at least 12-18 months. 

I am not trying to convert my bike to a tri bike, I understand that its not what its made for and don't want to screw with safety. am I better served just leaving well enough alone and ride in the drops? I am going to do a few Olympic distance races and hopefully a 70.3. 

Greg


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

gskalt said:


> Glad I came across this thread as I'm seriously considering getting aerobars for my road bike. I've got a Felt Z85, and want to try and get a bit more aero for when i'm on flats or smaller rolling hills and straightaways. also to lighten up on my back for longer rides. I use my bike for tris primarily but also riding with friends, groups, and am planning on a century next summer. if I had the money, i'd buy a tri bike, but that's not in the cards for at least 12-18 months.
> 
> I am not trying to convert my bike to a tri bike, I understand that its not what its made for and don't want to screw with safety. *am I better served just leaving well enough alone and ride in the drops?* I am going to do a few Olympic distance races and hopefully a 70.3.
> 
> Greg


Yes...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gskalt said:


> Glad I came across this thread as I'm seriously considering getting aerobars for my road bike. I've got a Felt Z85, and want to try and get a bit more aero for when i'm on flats or smaller rolling hills and straightaways. also to lighten up on my back for longer rides. *I use my bike for tris primarily but also riding with friends, groups, and am planning on a century *next summer. if I had the money, i'd buy a tri bike, but that's not in the cards for at least 12-18 months.
> 
> I am not trying to convert my bike to a tri bike, I understand that its not what its made for and don't want to screw with safety. am I better served just leaving well enough alone and ride in the drops? I am going to do a few Olympic distance races and hopefully a 70.3.
> 
> Greg


The bold statement presents a quandary, because while your primary use is tri's (which the aero bar _may_* benefit), your other uses not only don't require them, in the case of group rides, you should not use them. 

Similar to what I stated previously, you'll have to decide which compromise you want to make, given you're using one bike for a specific use along with more general (road riding) uses. If your budget allows, you might want to consider a used tri bike. 

*Below speeds of around 28 MPH, there's no measurable performance gain from 'getting aero'.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey PJ,
Thanks for getting back. I should have been a little more clear, the group of folks I usually ride with are all multisport a people, so it's generally 4-6 folks, mostly on tri bikes. I also like the idea of leaning on my arms a bit to take a breather and ride on my arms for a bit. I did a bit more research and saw the "shorty" bars. Specifically the profile design jammer GT. Suggests that I wouldn't need change my bike fit. That actually is a huge deal for me.

I have looked around for a used tri bike but they're either wrong size or still way out of budget. Maybe I'll get lucky if people want to unload a bike after they get a nice Christmas gift 

Greg


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gskalt said:


> Hey PJ,
> Thanks for getting back. I should have been a little more clear, the group of folks I usually ride with are all multisport a people, so it's generally 4-6 folks, mostly on tri bikes. I also like the idea of leaning on my arms a bit to take a breather and ride on my arms for a bit. I did a bit more research and saw the "shorty" bars. Specifically the profile design jammer GT. Suggests that I wouldn't need change my bike fit. That actually is a huge deal for me.
> 
> I have looked around for a used tri bike but they're either wrong size or still way out of budget. Maybe I'll get lucky if people want to unload a bike after they get a nice Christmas gift
> ...


You could try the Jammer GT's, but IMO shorty type bars also represent a compromise. You won't really know how (or IF) your fit is affected till you try them. 

Also my opinion, I wouldn't ride with guys using aero bars. Then again, I'm primarily a solo rider - been spooked by some riders bike handling skills.. or lack thereof.  

Check out #7 in the link below:
GROUP RIDING RULES OF ETIQUETTE


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Also my opinion, I wouldn't ride with guys using aero bars. Then again, I'm primarily a solo rider - been spooked by some riders bike handling skills.. or lack thereof.
> 
> Check out #7 in the link below:
> GROUP RIDING RULES OF ETIQUETTE


more often then not i'm a solo rider or with 1-2 others, 3 tops. Its not so much a social thing for me. more training/fitness, enjoying the day, being clear of reality... which is nice. 

the extra weight is something i didnt really consider. not sure how much that will impact me. i do have all "offseason", i mean cold season as it was 20 degrees this morning. i'm not equipped for that. i'll be on the trainer all winter (sufferfest time!), which would give me time to get used to the body position. i can try to lose the 512 grams from my midsection too 

i agree that its likely a compromise. i've heard different points at which aerobars make a difference in speed, but even a 1 mph diffference for the times im in that position. as my focus is Tri, less calories burned on the bike leaves me more in the tank when i run. 

i dont blame you for being spooked by others' bike handling skills. i'm afraid of cars. people are all over the road becuase they're having a hard time steering while posting their facebook updates and texting all at once.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

gskalt said:


> the extra weight is something i didnt really consider. not sure how much that will impact me. i do have all "offseason", i mean cold season as it was 20 degrees this morning. i'm not equipped for that. i'll be on the trainer all winter (sufferfest time!), which would give me time to get used to the body position. i can try to lose the 512 grams from my midsection too


I wouldn't fret over 512 g's of added weight. It's more the compromise to fit, IMO.

I got you beat on low temps. 12 degrees here in upstate NY this morning. Unless I migrate to a warmer climate this winter, I'm looking at roughly 5 months of "rides" on the torture device.  



gskalt said:


> i agree that its likely a compromise. i've heard different points at which aerobars make a difference in speed, but even a 1 mph diffference for the times im in that position. as my focus is Tri, less calories burned on the bike leaves me more in the tank when i run.


Depends on a variety of factors, but I don't think you'll see anything near a 1 MPH increase in speed using aerobars. Again, compromises, but try them and see. Maybe the placebo effect alone will work!


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I got you beat on low temps. 12 degrees here in upstate NY this morning. Unless I migrate to a warmer climate this winter, I'm looking at roughly 5 months of "rides" on the torture device.
> 
> 
> Depends on a variety of factors, but I don't think you'll see anything near a 1 MPH increase in speed using aerobars. Again, compromises, but try them and see. Maybe the placebo effect alone will work!


yeah the placebo effect shouldnt be ignored. but if i end up on a relatively flat road for a race, it will help. training, its part of the game. as for the fit.. as i've said and think you agree, i dont want to mess with a bike that i'm very comfortable on. my feel is at this point, if i can complete the 70.3 on my bike, and want to do another then maybe i'll pick up the tri bike. by that point i should have a few $ saved in my "greg" fund. i seriously am considering sticking a few $ in an envelope every week to save for it.  

its one thing to run in the cold. going 6-7 mph is not that big a deal, but on a bike... no way. maybe i'm somewhat of a masochist for liking the sufferfest videos. but i also started using TrainerRoad and like that i can see my progress, and when i need to step it up. 

i hear you got some snow coming up your way, hope it doesnt impact any thanksgiving plans. my 5k turkey trot is in question. may need to leave on wednesday evening and miss it. i also dont know how comfortable i'll be running in my turkey hat. i dont mind looking like a fool, i guess its only for 27-29 minutes!


----------

